# Always have a camera with you!



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Went off Wedding Cake island this morning around 0600 trolling lures. Got busted off severely on 2Kg braid with what must have been a big salmon. Then while drifting off Coogee and I had the orange sea anchor out off the bow, I had this come up to the kayak. It stayed around for about half an hour, and I swear it knew I was there. It played with the kayak and as it was gliding under the yak, it would turn on its back and look up. It was the weirdest experience, but it made me feel so alive. I was so lucky to have had such an experience. Although it was about one and a half times the length of the Prowler, I did not feel scared.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

great read simon


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

AWESOME  ! I definitley go fishless to experience that. I'm sure you'll remember it for a long time to come, and A+ for the pics too, great to be able to share those with us


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Brilliant,

Sounds like you had an awesome experience there mate!!!

Milt,


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Absolutely amazing, that's well worth not catching a fish for.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

g'day Simon. awesome stuff. I've had dolphins come up underneath my yak and also surfboard , but never a whale!

Any idea what sort of whale this was?


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Thats unreal. Especially being able to take that underwatershot 8)


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I thought it was a Minke whale, but it must be a juvenile. Just didn't recognise the dorsal fin. Seemed to have more of a hook on it.
I am adding a couple more photos of this magnificent creature.
After I left the water, as a Southerly started to come in, I could see the whales near Wedding Cake Island breaching. Awesome!!! :shock:


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Simon,

They are fantastic photos, what an experience!

Do you take them with a waterproof digital camera? I'd love to get one when they come down in price. The only one I know of is the one in that ad where the owner takes it out of his dogs mouth. The ad doesn't make me want one it just makes me think ...YUK!

Again, great photos, always wondered what was swimming around Wedding Cake Island.

Eric


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Eric
The thought had occurred to me of jumping in the briny with it, but as the kayak was on a sea anchor and a 4 metre GWS had been spotted only a few hundred metres from the spot, I opted for just sticking my hand under water with the camera.
I used a Canon Ixus 400 in its waterproof housing, which can go down to 300 metres. Some of the shots are hit-n-miss, but overall I am very happy with them. Again it felt like it knew I was there and either must have been intrigued by the shape of the kayak or the orange sea anchor. As time went by, it became bolder and came closer and closer to the kayak. It would glide, tummy side up, under the kayak, so close I could nearly touch it. It just stayed around the kayak, and I was hoping it would decide not to come up for air right under the yak. Lucky I had my PFD and wetsuit..You never know what you will meet in our great vast oceans.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

WOW Simon that must be an awesome thing to experience I have goose bumps just reading ya post. You are a lucky boy.

PS... 4 mtr GWS I would have stayed on the Yak as well mate. Congrats on a great experience and thanks for sharing.

 fishing Russ


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Great stuff mate, awesome photos.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

You're blessed Simon. Thanks for letting us share


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Sure thats an experience you will remember for years Simon, and every viewing of the pics will refresh the memory...thanks for sharing


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome pics Simon


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Geez, Simon, Thats just brilliant. Thank you.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks Simon. I was 'Gobsmacked' reading your post and looking at the photos. I still cant believe how excited I get seeing whales and dolphins in their natural environment when im on the water with them. A few weeks ago I saw some whales breaching a few hundred metres from me when I was out on the yak, to have one playing around beside you is a very special moment. Im sure there's a shot in there that you could frame.

We really are very lucky!


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

wow simon - absolutely awesome. A great experience that you couldn't plan in 100 years. No suprise you didn't stand a chance on your 2kg gear!! :wink:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

The bizarre thing about this experience is that Simon, through no action or fault of his own, was breaking the law by being within 300m (I think thats the limit) of the whale.

A few weeks ago, NSW Environment Minister, Bob Debus, was at the lighthouse at Byron Bay extolling the good work he has done in banning fishing when whales were spotted near kayakers. He sent the rangers off to get the kayakers. Fortunately they didn't have the nous to succeed. Its a weird world.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

peril i thought the ruling was that you couldn't approach within 300m of the whales however if they approached you then it was ok?

http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/publications/ ... istance%22

Just found this link - couldn't copy and paste text but the jist was that if you are by yourself you can't move you boat within 100m of a whale/pod of whales. You also cannot move your boat into a position which will bring the whales closer to you (ie within their direction of travel). Also if a whale surfaces within 300 metres of you you cannot travel away from it any faster than 4 knots...

I take this to mean if you paddle to within 100 metres of a whale and not within its direction of travel and it changes its course to come and check you out then your not breaking the law. Also if it surfaces within 100 metres of you it doesn't seem like you have to make an effort to paddle away from it.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Travis

You are correctly quoting Qld rules, whereas the rules on whales may be different down south...and anyway only a pollie would think a kayak is harmful to the big fellas, as has been proven many times by the natural curiosity of the whales which generally come to the boats of their own accord.

Off Tweed we often saw them reef fishing and frequently they veered towards our boats, and we never felt threatened; they are special creatures


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah, I don't think there will be many of us taking our harpoons out with us for "research" purposes. :wink:

Great shots Simon.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Cracking report and pics Simon, what a moment!!


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

Great stuff Simon.

I've witnessed big whales here in the Whitsunday region once this year and last year. Last week l was paddling straight out when l saw a spert of water rise on the horizon. Keeping an eye on the spot, whales were breaching atleast every 10 seconds. It was a beautiful calm day, but they were making themselves well and truly noticed. Got within probably 400 m of them, but some tool with a tinny put himself literally on top of em. They played around for another minute then moved on. Last year l was in a boat when l saw a pod of whales. Surprised me how quick they can move. They were really travelling.

GJ


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all
Yes...well..a bit hard to paddle away from it when it kept following me! I also understood that I was not allowed to paddle towards it, but as I was anchored and IT came to me...well..maybe the rules are different. Either way a great moment in kayak fishing, and one that will not be easily forgotten. Thanks for all the great replies. Much appreciated.
Cheers 

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

simond11 said:


> Went off Wedding Cake island this morning around 0600 trolling lures. Got busted off severely on 2Kg braid with what must have been a big salmon. Then while drifting off Coogee and I had the orange sea anchor out off the bow, I had this come up to the kayak. It stayed around for about half an hour, and I swear it knew I was there. It played with the kayak and as it was gliding under the yak, it would turn on its back and look up. It was the weirdest experience, but it made me feel so alive. I was so lucky to have had such an experience. Although it was about one and a half times the length of the Prowler, I did not feel scared.
> Cheers
> 
> Simon
> Prowler 15


I wonder if it liked the lines of the Prowler and was investigating you as a potential mate :wink:

Awesome pics Simon.......unforgettable!


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

Top stuff simon... must have been a buzz!

Let me ask you... what kind of camera do you have. I would'nt mind investing in a waterproof camera that can take photos underwater.

Milan.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Milan72
thanks for your comments. I use a Canon Ixus 400 (older model) with its waterproof housing. It does a fantastic job and is easy to use even on the kayak. Go to http://www.dpreview.com/ and type in the type of camera you are looking for.
Just buy the simplest one that has the highest resolution. I am sure there are some better ones out there, but it really boils down to what your needs are.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

milan72 said:


> Top stuff simon... must have been a buzz!
> 
> Let me ask you... what kind of camera do you have. I would'nt mind investing in a waterproof camera that can take photos underwater.
> 
> Milan.


Hi Milan,

I am in the same boat. At this stage I look like getting a Pentax Optio W10. Google it, there are heaps of good feedback for it on the net.

Chris


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

hey fishtales,

just had a look at the pentax... nice camera.... the other one I know of is the olympus 720sw.

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0601/06012 ... _720sw.asp

I won't rattle on for the fear of looking like I am hijacking a thread :?

Maybe I will start a new thread.

Right after I finish my minkie whale soup. Simons photo's made me hungry. Sorry just wanted to re-introduce this treads actual topic. Bad humour i know 

Cheers,


----------

